

Apple Wants a Whopping $2.5 Billion From Samsung in Patent Suit - stanleydrew
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/07/apple-want-2-5-billion-from-samsung-in-patent-fight/

======
mrich
Apple is starting to exceed Oracle in ridiculousness. Let's hope a competent
judge takes this case.

~~~
taligent
Weird. I see Samsung and Google as being the ridiculous ones here.

Abusing FRAND principles, withholding/destroying evidence, deliberately trying
to confuse the jury, misleading judges that overscroll bouncing and other
design patents are equivalent to standards essential patents when they clearly
aren't.

~~~
nl
How do you see that?

Genuine question - given that the linked article quotes a _judge_ calling the
whole dispute ridiculous, and the article calls it an _almost laughable
amount_.

I think the whole set of patent disputes is stupid, and this damage claim
meets all the criteria to be called ridiculous. I mean... _2.5 BILLION
DOLLARS!!!!_

There just is no way that any design patent is worth that.

------
rsynnott
In the long run, this is actually less than Microsoft gets, of course. The MS
patent deal is estimated at $15-25 per device. Last quarter, Samsung produced
50 million smartphones; at the lower rate at that run rate it would take under
a year for the MS payment to exceed the speculative Apple one.

~~~
spinchange
Goldman Sachs estimates Microsoft makes about 450M per year, or $3-6 per
Android device sold.[1] There have been stories about them seeking royalties
as high $15 per phone, but no evidence (that I know of) to support that they
are getting anything close to that. It would be the highlight of their
earnings if they were.

[1]
[http://articles.businessinsider.com/2011-09-29/tech/30216822...](http://articles.businessinsider.com/2011-09-29/tech/30216822_1_htc-
microsoft-android-device)

------
rplnt
That's almost 15% of total Samsung's mobile division revenue from last year.
That's just plainly ridiculous amount of money.

~~~
tobylane
Consider if it's Apple's loss or Samsung's gain being valued here.

------
seivan
I hope they get it. I mean I don't really feel bad at all for Samsung

With stuff like; [http://www.zdnet.com/blog/gadgetreviews/with-these-ipad-
smar...](http://www.zdnet.com/blog/gadgetreviews/with-these-ipad-smart-cover-
knock-offs-samsung-shows-why-apple-is-suing-it-updated/26308)

and

[http://www.macmixing.com/samsung-shamelessly-rips-off-the-
ma...](http://www.macmixing.com/samsung-shamelessly-rips-off-the-mac-mini-
amongst-many-other-stolen-designs/)

Amazing <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nepotism> too, given the tablet covers
where made by some top shots nephew.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lee_Kun-hee#Nepotism>

~~~
nwmcsween
Does near religious following of a brand really cloud judgement so badly? Read
the links you posted - the first was updated to the manufacturer not Samsung
did it and the rest are slathered in cult following.

